# Ukrainian: Letters г and ґ



## papillon

More and more recently I have encountered the letter ґ. I guess it's supposed to denote the hard "g", like Russian г. I can't remember ever seeing this letter when I was in school studying Ukrainian. 

So I have two questions:
1. Is this a new thing or have I just been blind to te existence of ґ?
2. Where would it be used? I've been told many times that 
гудзик, ганок, гедзь and гава have the hard g. If that's true, is it then *ґ*ава instead of гава?


​


----------



## übermönch

That letter actually bugged me aswell!  A (western) Ukrainian speaker explained that the Г is the Czech H, while ґ is the Russian г, they both appear in the Ukrainian writing of Hamburg: Гамбурґ. It was banned by Stalin and reintroduced after the independance, that is maybe why you never encountered it at school!


----------



## Crescent

A letter was banned by Stalin?!? I have never heard of that version before, and I have never seen that letter before either, and I studied Ukrainian at school for a few years, too, _after_ the independence of Ukraine. 

Actually, I might be totally and completely off with my guess, but could it possibly be that the letter ґ is perhaps the softer version of the russian _г_? Almost like a spanish 'g' which is pronounced somewhere half-way between the hard 'g' and the 'h'?
To give you an example of what I mean (because I'm slightly confusing myself now too), think of how you would say the word: 'гарный' in Ukrainian. The Г at the beginning isn't the same as the hard г t the begining of the russian 'город' for example. 

Hope this helps a little!  And sorry if I'm totally wrong - it's only a guess.


----------



## Mirynka

Hi all!

 The first remarks about letter _ґ _were found in the end of XI - beginning of XII cenutries. Then it appeared in the alphabed by M.Smotrytskyy in 1619. The letter ґ was banned in 1933. Later in forties there were not very successful attempts to return the letter. In 1989 it was officially returned.

ґедзь, ґава, ґудзик, дзиґа, ґерлиґа, ґринджоли, сновиґати, ремиґати - these are some of the words I found on internet. So basically there is a list of the words students learn by heart at schools.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Crescent

Дуже цiкаво, Mirynka!  
А можно по-интересоваться, что они означают?


----------



## Mirynka

Crescent,

Что означают слова, которые я перечислила, или буквы?  

ґ читается твердой, как русская, а
г читается как украинская, на придыхании что-ли. я не фонетик, не могу объяснить по-научному. 

Только что посмотрела в инете: называется "гортанна фонема г".


----------



## Crescent

Mirynka, спасибо Вам, но я имела в виду - что означают те_ слова_, которые Вы перечислили? 

А, то есть, насчет букв г и  ґ я ошибалась. Ну що ж, пробачтэ менi будь ласко, паны.


----------



## Mirynka

Crescent,

That was a good question  I think some of those words are диалекты, или используются не во всех краях Украины.

anyways, 

ґедзь - я знаю это слово из выражения "ґедзь вкусив", иными словами быть злым, разозленным
ґава - птица какая-то? не знаю 
ґудзик - пуговица
дзиґа - юла 
ґерлиґа - не знаю 
ґринджоли - не знаю  
сновиґати - не могу подобрать точный перевод, но дам фразы: сновиґати по квартирі, по хаті, без діла сновиґати містом, сновиґати туди-сюди, іншими словами тинятися
ремиґати - жувати


----------



## Crescent

Cпасибо Вам еще раз, Myrinka!   Хоть Украинский, теоритически, и мой родной язык - я даже не смогла бы назвать не одного из этих слов правильно!  
А, да-да, я кажется, поняла: _сновиґати_ по-русский, это _слоняться_. Ну, то есть, ходить туда-сюда без дела, как Вы и сказали! 
Ах, как жаль, что у меня нету русско-украйнского словаря!


----------



## paulinawl

Тільки чому Ви пишете про українську мову російською ? :d


----------



## Crescent

paulinawl said:


> Тільки чому Ви пишете про українську мову російською ? :d



  Потому, що я без молэйшого понятия...як...размовляты Украиньскою мовоей, и... ще...я вумию размовляты тiл'кы на ломаном украиньском... 
Okay, I will offically stop embarassing myself now.


----------



## Crescent

А может буты Вы нам подскажитэ що хочут казаты ось..це...слова? 
Okay, I give up...*dies in shame*...
Paulinawl, может быть Вы знаете что они означают?


----------



## paulinawl

Я можу тільки написати що я знайла в Інтернеті:

ґава - ворона
ґринджоли - санки, санчата ; є також такий український музичний гурт 

Тобто Я не знаю, але якщо Ти хочеш знати, я можу спитати в університеті тому що я навчаюся на української філологію, отже хтось буде знав


----------



## Crescent

Дякую, Paulinawl!  
Це дуже цiкаво! Я и не знала що гава, це - ворона! Якщо, можливо cказаты: Дивыся, яка гава!   
Це звучит дуже cмiшно! 
Да, мне бы было бы интересно знаты, що таке:  ґерлиґа, например. 
Дякyю за Вашу швидку допомогу!


----------



## paulinawl

не має проблема. Я спитаю коли я буде в університеті тому що ми маємо тепер вільне


----------



## übermönch

Actually, is there an ы in Ukrainian?  I thought и was used for the sound.


----------



## Crescent

übermönch said:


> Actually, is there an ы in Ukrainian?  I thought и was used for the sound.


No, you're right there isn't! But if you're judging by my example...then, sorry, I made a mistake! (Or I was just too lazy to correct it..   )
Edit: Yes, we write: Ринок   

P.S. Дакую ще раз, Paulinawl


----------



## papillon

From a childrens alphabet book (_abetka_):

Ґава, ґедзь і горобець 
                           Полетіли навпростець.
                           Ґава й ґедзь - в гайочок, 
                           Горобець в садочок.

Actually, Ґава and ґедзь were the only words I've heard used.
As paulina said, 
Ґава - ворона (but =of course it used to be гава); even in Russian people would sometimes borrow this word:
Ты чего гав ловишь = why aren't you paying attention.


ґедзь = овiд (ukr.), овод (rus), gadfly, horsefly (engl.).
So if вас ґедзь вкусив... you can see why you would be a bit upset.


----------



## ucraniana

Ви мене пробачте, але мені здається, що використання цієї букви недоцільно вже тому, що судячи з наведених прикладів, слова, які містять букву ґ, є усі іншомовні, запозичені з сусідніх слов'янських та неслов'янських мов. Чи є виправданим вживати букву, яка хіба що може мати користь при транслітуванні іноземних слів (географічних назв тощо)??


----------



## Anatoli

I must have been away from Russia and Ukraine for too long. Is the letter *"ґ" *revived in Ukrainian?!

I heard even Ukrainian linguists and teachers saying that sound "g" is sort of awkward for a Ukrainian and people got used to pronounce the usual Ukrainian *"г" *in most cases including most Eurpoean words where it is pronounced as a hard "G".



ucraniana said:


> Ви мене пробачте, але мені здається, що використання цієї букви недоцільно вже тому, що судячи з наведених прикладів, слова, які містять букву ґ, є усі іншомовні, запозичені з сусідніх слов'янських та неслов'янських мов. Чи є виправданим вживати букву, яка хіба що може мати користь при транслітуванні іноземних слів (географічних назв тощо)??


I think Ukrainian would only benefit from this, that was part of Ukrainian language before, why not reintroduce it, even if just for foreign words?

EDIT:
It actually answers some of my questions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghe
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Літера_ґ


It seems to have become new standard in Ukrainian but it's not standard in Belarusian but is sometimes used sporadically.

Note that in Czech and Slovak both "g" and "h" exist, which are pronounced exactly as г and ґ.


----------



## Anatoli

Interesting - 1999 Project of the Ukrainian Spelling (in Ukrainian):
http://www.vlada.kiev.ua/pravopys/pravXXI/zmist.htm


----------

